# Grain



## lukasfab (24/1/12)

what do you guys think about substituting pils for floor malted bohemian pils for my hefe brews?

Nev dont have pils till next week, or should i wait?


----------



## donburke (24/1/12)

lukasfab said:


> what do you guys think about substituting pils for floor malted bohemian pils for my hefe brews?
> 
> Nev dont have pils till next week, or should i wait?




do it now, use either, the beer will be good with either

i've even subbed the floor malted pils into an english ale with excellent results


----------



## marksfish (24/1/12)

if it is a german pilsner malt you should be o.k as most of the hefe flavor comes from the yeast.


----------



## lukasfab (24/1/12)

its still a weyermann

cool thanks guys


----------

